# looking for a good Apple Wine Recipe



## wilsonlady50 (Sep 8, 2012)

All of my recipes are calling for Anti Oxidant ....don't have availability to these in Upper Michigan. Is there anyway around this or another recipe?????


----------



## Julie (Sep 8, 2012)

Not sure on what you mean by Anti Oxidant? What is this?


----------



## spaniel (Sep 9, 2012)

Ascorbic acid is an anti-oxidant, as are the sulfites normally added during the winemaking process. When making fruit wine we used to add liquid vitamin C, obtained from a veterinary office. Given the internet you should be able to find any of this online and have it shipped to you in the cold north.


----------

